# Ugh, scary heater



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

So my room gets absolutely frigid in the winters, and I decided to get an oil filled heater for Rocko. I went online and read reviews while it was on, and it would turn out that a very similar model has problems. Bad problems. Flames or sparks come out of the socket, the metal prongs melt, the cord melts into two pieces, it ruins the surrounding wall and destroys the outlet to the point that it needs repair. Someone even lost $4000 worth of geckos because it overheated to 100 degrees, and the inside of the gecko cages were 110 degrees. It leaks oil, lets out toxic fumes, it's just all a mess.

I'm honestly afraid to turn it on. It worked fine last night, but anything can happen.

Does anyone have the Honeywell HZ-709 model oil filled heater? That's the one with all the bad reviews. I have the HZ-717 model. From what I can tell, the only difference is the shape of the power button.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I just recently bought a heater for my room as I'm in the basement and it's chilly. I started with an oil filled radiator type but wasn't happy with it. I returned it and bought a small heater with a fan and I'm so happy with it. My room in huge and this thing actually keeps it warm. It was $23 CAD. 

I have also ordered two of those snuggle up bird warmers. Hopefully they get here soon.


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't have it, Amz, but model to model can vary greatly even if they look similar. What are the reviews for the one you have? I'd go by that.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

chasy said:


> I don't have it, Amz, but model to model can vary greatly even if they look similar. What are the reviews for the one you have? I'd go by that.


I can't find many. I think it's a newer model. I only found two or three, and one of them said that it randomly stopped working after a week. So clearly there's still some bugs, new model or not.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> I just recently bought a heater for my room as I'm in the basement and it's chilly. I started with an oil filled radiator type but wasn't happy with it. I returned it and bought a small heater with a fan and I'm so happy with it. My room in huge and this thing actually keeps it warm. It was $23 CAD.
> 
> I have also ordered two of those snuggle up bird warmers. Hopefully they get here soon.


I do love this oil heater, it worked great last night. I have a Holmes space heater, but I don't like it too much, and it's really old.

I'm just really afraid to use this. :/ the reviews are seriously sketchy.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/honeywell_heaters.html


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i just want to put this out there please be careful of the heaters you buy some have teflon coated parts that will heat up and kill your birds honeywell is not safe it even says on their site not to use around birds holmes and sunheat are safe heaters to use if you look at another brand talk to the company before you buy it


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a life lesson to read the reviews before you purchase the product. At least you know you won't do it again. If it's dangerous send it back and get another.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

lisaowens said:


> i just want to put this out there please be careful of the heaters you buy some have teflon coated parts that will heat up and kill your birds honeywell is not safe it even says on their site not to use around birds holmes and sunheat are safe heaters to use if you look at another brand talk to the company before you buy it


That's only for ceramic/space heaters. Teflon is used for non-stick purposes. Because space heaters use a fan to distribute heat, things can stick to the grate or the hot coils. This is where the Teflon comes in. All oil-filled heaters are safe, regardless of brand, because there is no convection. They radiate heat. Of course, that's assuming that it won't burst into flame.




Tequilagirl said:


> It's a life lesson to read the reviews before you purchase the product. At least you know you won't do it again. If it's dangerous send it back and get another.


My room got down to 58 degrees overnight, so I had to turn it on. It's working fine right now, and my room is up to 65 now. I'm watching it carefully, and I'll be turning it off anytime I leave the room, even if only for a minute.
*edit:* Turned it off because I thought I smelled something funky. Then again, my nose is so stuffed up that I can hardly smell. But I turned it off just to be safe.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

All Lasko heaters are free of Teflon. I also have a DeLonghi oil-filled radiator heater, though I have not used it yet.

Before you use the radiator in your room, run it outside or in the garage until the new smell burns off.


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

I had a honeywell heater like that and it caught fire. It really scared me and I'm just glad I was home. The one I use now in my ball python room has never had a problem and I run it all the time to keep them at the right temperature. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pelonis-7-Fin-Electric-Radiator-Heater-Gray/26978260

I decided to stay away from honeywell after mine caught fire and tried the Pelonis and it is great. Also it's not too pricey.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> All Lasko heaters are free of Teflon. I also have a DeLonghi oil-filled radiator heater, though I have not used it yet.
> 
> Before you use the radiator in your room, run it outside or in the garage until the new smell burns off.


Done the moment it got home, thanks for the reminder though! I can see someone forgetting to do that.




Callie2013 said:


> I had a honeywell heater like that and it caught fire. It really scared me and I'm just glad I was home. The one I use now in my ball python room has never had a problem and I run it all the time to keep them at the right temperature. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pelonis-7-Fin-Electric-Radiator-Heater-Gray/26978260
> 
> I decided to stay away from honeywell after mine caught fire and tried the Pelonis and it is great. Also it's not too pricey.


Ooh, I'll look into that. Sorry to hear about the fire.

My idiotic dad already destroyed the box though, so I don't even know if we can return it...


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have any of the oil filled - I looked at them last year and didn't do it. If you are that worried - contact whomever you purchased it from - see what their return policy is - they make take it back without the box, you'd just have to find a box to ship it in. Good luck!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> I don't have any of the oil filled - I looked at them last year and didn't do it. If you are that worried - contact whomever you purchased it from - see what their return policy is - they make take it back without the box, you'd just have to find a box to ship it in. Good luck!


The company themselves have a statement on their website about not being liable for injury or damage. 

But lookie there, my dad brought home a different one. His boss died in May, and apparently he had an oil heater that's been sitting outside the office since then. It's 12 years old so it's obviously fine lol. Hooray!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the one I got. My room is 18' by 45'. It does a good job maintaining the temperature. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/likewise-fan-heater-with-thermostat-0435993p.html


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> This is the one I got. My room is 18' by 45'. It does a good job maintaining the temperature.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/likewise-fan-heater-with-thermostat-0435993p.html


Says the page isn't found D;

It's okay though, this new heater is fantastic. It's on 1.5 out of 6 and my room must be up towards 75 degrees. It's preeettyy warm. And it's not as hot to the touch as my other one was, definitely not enough to hurt Rocko if he lands on it 

Thanks everyone for the help. And I'd avoid the Honeywell one if you're looking for a heater. I love this one, but it's about 12 years old and I have no idea if it's sold anymore.


----------

